# What Gun are You Using?



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Mossberg New Haven 600AT 12ga.
Winchester Super *X* Hollow Point Rifled Slugs 1oz 2 3/4"


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

I use a Rem. 1100 semi-auto 20 guage with Rem. slugs.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

CVA inline 50 cal 100 grain
Fishcrazzy


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Mossberg 88 Maverick 1oz 3inch break my shoulder slugs.........LOL...........Rich


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Ole faithful. Rem. 870 with a 26 inch smooth barrel. Throws slugs like a rifle. This gun must be 20 - 30 years old. It's a slug machine. Shoots any kind of slug you put in it too.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a Rem. 1100 semi-auto 12 ga. make sure to plug them  at least 2 or 3 times a year i hear......... bam bam bam bam bam ............  jim


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

12 gauge Remington 870 Express Magnum with a fully rifled barrel and a red dot scope. It will hold the 3" shells, but they are not needed. I use Federal 2 3/4" rifled slugs


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

First Day I'll use my remington 11-87 with sabot slugs. After that it's all up to my in-line 50 cal. 3x9 scope with 240 grain sabot slugs. I love that in-line.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i wanted to use my 50 cal in line but i know the scope is off and i wont have time to shoot it before the season  ..............jim


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Ohio-T/C .50 Cal 240gr 3-9 scope w/see through rings. drives tacks at 100yds.

In Pennsylvania the first two days i will be using my New remington 700 7mm mag with 140gr, leopold vari-X I 3-9.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My old faithful Winchester 1200 12 gage pump with Remington 2-3/4's. It's rare to get a shot over 50 yds where I hunt so it does the job quite well.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

fishingful gave me an idea. How about a get together next year say in October to do some shooting and make adjustments on our guns before it's too late??? I know there is a range down at Salt Fork. That may be a good location for most of us. Just tossing around some ideas. I know I have a few that I would like to shoot and see how they compare. Also bought my daughter a 50 cal. T/C that she needs to spend some time with. If yer interested just say so and if we get a large number I'll call down to Salt Fork and get some info about a group showing up on the same day. I'm thinking a Saturday in October for now. Let's say the 8th. It's never too early to get ready.


----------



## crappie fanatic (Aug 6, 2004)

Mossberg Trophy Slugster,3 in winchester sabots


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Ol'Betsy! .54 cal. douglas barrel,42 in. long, hawken style!!lots of smoke and fire!!Ilike the round ball and patch at 85 grains 3f powder! good ridge gun for deer!!


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Winchester 1300 pump with a slug barrel w/Remmington slugs. I bought that gun years ago thinking that I'd use it until I got a "better gun" someday. Now I have other guns, but I still hunt with it. I've shot every buck that I've ever got in gun season with it.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

worminator sounds like a plan i allways want to shoot..........jim


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i will be using my mossberg american slug gun with a cantilever scope mount
fully rifled barrel with a redfield shotgun scope///shootin federal barnes 3/4oz
sabots.until i get my 1st, then i'll use my redhawk 44mag stainless 7 1/2in
with a red dot scope shooting 240gr hot handloads until i run out of tags  
mrstwister will be useing her xmas present from me last yr  a crown grade mossberg bantam 20ga with a cantilever fully rifled/an ported barrel with a 
bushnell bantam shotgun scope 1.5by4.5 by 32///shooting fed's barnes slugs
this is a realy nice gun an a great shooter 2 bad it's 2 small 4 a big guy like me
i got it on paper 4 her but she had 2 fine tune it/// it realy beat me up lol lol
feds barnes out shot both the winchester slugs i tryed(part gold's an bri's)
the bri shot ok 3'' group at 50yds gold's couldn't get a good group out of them best was 5'' at 50yrds.now them there feds wow three shot group at 5oyrds
one hole the old clover leaf,,,,, lol,,,, if u know what i mean!!!
then if we have anytags left muzzle loaders r cva hawken 50cal an cva apollo
50 cal 3by 9 by 40 bushnell one it !!!!
mr an mrs twister


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

rac123 said:


> Ol'Betsy! .54 cal. douglas barrel,42 in. long, hawken style!!lots of smoke and fire!!Ilike the round ball and patch at 85 grains 3f powder! good ridge gun for deer!!



so if it looks like the woods are on fire over your way, does that mean you got one?


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

No Gun For Me I Just Use Dynamite....


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm tagged out as far as bucks, so I'm going to try to get a doe with my .50 Traditions inline


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

Benelli Nova 12 GA Fully Rifled Cantilever, with a Cabelas Trekker shotgun scope, and Lightfield Hybrid EXP 2 3/4. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

what did that barrel cost ya? i`ve been looking for a price on one and can`t find anyone who carries them in my area.


Bub


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Rem 870 Express With Smooth Slug Barrel. Good Luck To All And Be Safe!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

T/C Encore 50 caliber with a Leupold 3x9x40 and my old faithful fully rifled Remington 870 with the cantilever mount and Leupold scope. If those dont work I have a Remington 1100 with a fully rifled cantilever barrel and Leupold scope. I also might try a slingshot and a handful of rocks  LOL


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

12 GA Baretta 390 w/ a Hastings Fully Rifled Cantilever Mount. Bushnel RedDot Scope and shoot Winchester Gold Partition 2 3/4 Sabots. 
Sunday shot 2 3" groups at 100yrds.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Nova barrels can be had from Gander Mountain for 159 for a fully rifled barrel. made by ithaca for the Nova. I want one. but not this season. 

I'll be slinging lead with my Nova. Winchester or Brenneke rifled slugs with an IC choke. Not bad out to 40yds or so.


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

I have the ithaca barrel, benneli makes a rifled barrel that has rifled sights for around 275!!!! go with the ithaca its a nice barrel.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Bubba hunter, Just seen where a distibutor has the nova slug barrels made by ithica on close out. Shoot me a pm and I could tell you the compony and stuff.

Scott


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Papascott You Have mail. 

thanks,
Bub


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

I use the rem.870 with rifled barrel.Would like to try 410.Has anyone ever shot a deer with a 410?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Freak I have shot them but not at deer. They are fast and pretty accurate for a smooth bore.(no rifled barrels available in .410). Only down side is the bullets weigh 1/4 oz so they have very little knockdown power and deflect easier than a larger slug.

Scott


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Scott

Thanks for the info, but i went and ordered one from Cabelas and it will be here on friday.save $20 on the barrel and free shipping.

Bub


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be using my Ruger .454 w/ Burris scope or my Marlin SLugster w/ Lightfield slugs, or my Winchester 300 Mag for the longer shots.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll all be hunting with muzzleloaders, one Savage, one knight and an Omega.

Kim


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Thompson Center Contender, Super 14, 44 Mag Pistol. Ultradot sight, Pachmyer grip and forearm .


----------

